# Job Title in Dubai, UAE Police Clearance Certificate



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

Dear All,

Please could you help me. I am an Indian citizen and a resident of Dubai, UAE. I am working as an Implementation Project Manager. Kindly note the below details.

I am applying for ICT Business Analyst.

Australian Computer Society (ACS) Submitted: 16 Feb 2011
Australian Computer Society (ACS) Approval: 10 May 2011
IELTS Passed: 06 Jul 2011
South Australia Application Submitted: 03 Aug 2011
South Australia Application Approved: 12 Sep 2011
GSM 176 Application Submitted: 18 Sep 2011
Case Officer Assigned, Medicals and PCC Requested by DIAC: 10 Oct 2011

I was requested to do my Medicals and PCC in just about 3 weeks after submitting my application with DIAC. I was pretty surprised.

I have a query. My official job title is "Implementation Project Manager". However, my job title in the UAE Employment Visa is "Sales Manager". My job demands me to travel atleast two weeks a month across the Middle East. As I hold an Indian passport, it is very difficultt to obtain a visa on arrival in most Middle East countries. However, certain job titles can be granted a visa on arrival. Hence, my company has obtained the UAE Employment Visa as Sales Manager for me so that I can easily travel to many countries.

I have just obtained my Police Clearance Certificate from Dubai Police. They have also mentioned my UAE Employment Visa Job Title in the PCC. Will this matter to the Case Officer as all over (education, experience, employment letters etc.) it was Implementation Project Manager.

Please let me know if anyone has been in such a situtation and thank you for your help in advance.

Adrian


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

adrian_jeremiah said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please could you help me. I am an Indian citizen and a resident of Dubai, UAE. I am working as an Implementation Project Manager. Kindly note the below details.
> 
> ...


Hi Adrian,

We went thru the same situation while getting our visa processed.My hubby is Implementation Manager in IT co, and the job title on his visa was Computer Programmer.We had applied for Analyst and Programmer Category in DIAC-Well, thats our background info.

I think it doesnt matter wot's written in ur PCC.U must have already submitted the exp. letter from ur co. which specifies ur title and JD to Case officer.But to be on safer side, mention in ur mail to CO that bcoz of the reason u mentioned above the job title is different. We also gave our CO the explanation- we mentioned that Analyst and Programmer is not in the list of Ministry of labour so the co. used the title closer to his work profile.

I hope this helps.All the very best.

Rayh.


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Rayh,

Thank you very much for your reply. This is very useful. So you have voluntarily informed your CO. I was thinking of not bringing it up until the CO has requested me for more clarification.

As mentioned by you, yes I have submitted my application, emp. certificates, JD all as Implementation Project Manager which was approved by ACS and the CO.

Should I just submit and wait for the CO to ask me for clarification.

Thank you once again for your help.

Adrian


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hi Adrian

I think all the checking on your job description is over and once you submit ur pcc and medicals you will get the grant. so dont worry and dont inform anything to the CO. 

Congrats as you will be getting your grant very soon.I also live in Dubai 0507029819.

cheers.


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

adrian_jeremiah said:


> Hi Rayh,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply. This is very useful. So you have voluntarily informed your CO. I was thinking of not bringing it up until the CO has requested me for more clarification.
> 
> ...


Hi Adrian,

Yes we had voluntarily informed our CO.Throughout the process we wanted to be clear and transparent with CO so that our visa processing is fast.Its always better to be clear in ur approach with CO.Ur PR will be granted but he may or maynot ask u for clarification.If he asks for clarification ur visa grant will get delayed by few days.

So no harm in clarifying.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

normally the CO asks for PCC and meds after going through your other documents, if they needed anything else they would have asked for the same befer asking for the meds and PCC. dont worry, you are almost there.. to the most what happens? they might ask you for further proofs of employment, i am sure you will have plenty


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

*Thank you*



sriikanth said:


> Hi Adrian
> 
> I think all the checking on your job description is over and once you submit ur pcc and medicals you will get the grant. so dont worry and dont inform anything to the CO.
> 
> ...


Dear Srikanth,

Thank you for the advice. Pleased to know that you live in Dubai as well. I will call you sometime for a quick chat.

Even though I have my grant this quick, I am mentally not prepared. My family is excited and I have a two sons (2 yr and 5 months). They will have a good life there. Hope to speak to you soon. Take care.

Adrian


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

*Thank you*



rayh said:


> Hi Adrian,
> 
> Yes we had voluntarily informed our CO.Throughout the process we wanted to be clear and transparent with CO so that our visa processing is fast.Its always better to be clear in ur approach with CO.Ur PR will be granted but he may or maynot ask u for clarification.If he asks for clarification ur visa grant will get delayed by few days.
> 
> So no harm in clarifying.


Dear Rayh,

Thank you for sharing your experience. That's great! I will definitely need more advice from senior members like you.

Have a Happy November!

Adrian


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

*Thank you*



anj1976 said:


> normally the CO asks for PCC and meds after going through your other documents, if they needed anything else they would have asked for the same befer asking for the meds and PCC. dont worry, you are almost there.. to the most what happens? they might ask you for further proofs of employment, i am sure you will have plenty


Dear Anj,

I am pleased to see your response. You have been providing very useful advice to all members. I have gone through a lot of feedback from you. I will need more help in the future and look forward to your help.

I earlier went through an agent in the beginning and was cheated with almost AUD 1,000. That's when this forum gave me the confidence to file my application on my own and I was surprised to see things move very quick.

I will let everyone know as soon as my PR/Visa is granted.

Have a nice November!

Adrian


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

Quick Clarification...

Dear All,

I am planning to upload the Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) on the DIAC site in the next couple of days. Please could you let me know if the PCC has to be notarised/attested prior to uploading it?

Thanks Adrian


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

adrian_jeremiah said:


> Quick Clarification...
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> ...


No, there is no need for attestation/ notarisation. You only need to upload a colour copy of your PCCs.


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> No, there is no need for attestation/ notarisation. You only need to upload a colour copy of your PCCs.


Hi Maz,

Thank you very much for your help and guidance. I will follow as mentioned.

Have a Happy November.

Adrian


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

*PCC Approved*

Dear All,

Thank you for your help and advice. I have uploaded the PCC to the DIAC site on the 2nd of November and it was approved the very next day (3rd November). I am now waiting to do the medicals for myself and the family.

ICT Business Analyst.

Australian Computer Society (ACS) Submitted: 16 Feb 2011
Australian Computer Society (ACS) Approval: 10 May 2011
IELTS Passed: 06 Jul 2011
South Australia Application Submitted: 03 Aug 2011
South Australia Application Approved: 12 Sep 2011
GSM 176 Application Submitted: 18 Sep 2011
Case Officer Assigned, Medicals and PCC Requested by DIAC: 10 Oct 2011
PCC Submitted: 02 Nov 2011
PCC Approved: 03 Nov 2011
Medicals: Pending on my side

Adrian


----------

